# Suche uraltes Spiel



## Mr_James (22. März 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle Gesund.

Ich such ein ziemlich altes Spiel, schätzungsweisse von 2000 bis 2010.
Da ich schon längere Zeit danach suche, frage ich mal hier nach.

Früher bei meinem Onkel haben wir immer so Demo-Spiele gespielt und da war so eine Art Panzer Spiel dabei. Es ging in richtung Recoil. 

Meinen Erinnerungen nach startete man so in einer Höhle, wo es so Explosive Fässer gab und später konnte man so Powerups finden, wo man eine Atomrakete oder ähnlich bekamm. Das ganze Set sah nach einem Wüsten-Gebirge aus.
Die Grafik war eben zeimlich ähnlich wie bei Recoil, wenn nicht leicht schlechter, 3D und so Wüsten artige Texturen.
Die Demo war wahrscheinlich von einer Demo CD von einem PC Games Heft.

Ich bin zwar nicht sicher ob man das Spiel überhaupt noch findet oder das es noch Spielbar ist, jedoch würde es mich mal beruhigen, da dieses Spiel noch ziemlich Spass machte.

Guten Abend und bleibt Gesund.


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. März 2020)

*AW: Suche Uhraltes Spiel*

unter Uralt verstehe ich aber so etwas wie Pong, oder zumindest Frogger.
Schau mal ob du es hier findest: YouTube


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2020)

Extreme Assault war es nicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5s-VmZpG1wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?

Da konnte man auch im Panzer fahren, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------

